# Bill Dill



## Maseiya (Dec 14, 2007)

Can anyone who's studied under Bill Dill tell me what it's like having him as a professor?

Thanks in advance,

-Steph


----------



## Winterreverie (Dec 14, 2007)

This question should go under Chapman. Try PMing ndakoulas or Philly.

His final for first year grads was yesterday and pretty tough.

I'm sure they'll have some insight


----------



## Maseiya (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmm... thanks.  I'm new to posting on here.

However I thought Bill Dill also taught at American Film Institute? He's listed under the Cinematography faculty list on AFI's website....

I'll try PMing the people you mentioned. 

-Steph


----------



## REDking (Dec 14, 2007)

I just felt that it would be irresponsible of me not to make the following point. I know you're grad students and enjoy a level of respectability and such but some one must point out and laugh at the fact this guy's name rhymes. So if you'll excuse me for one second;

Ha!

Ok carry on.

-----------------------------

Bill Dill will fill your grill with squirrel grindings from a pepper mill at: http://www.abelabilities.com


----------



## Maseiya (Dec 14, 2007)

orz


----------



## Winterreverie (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah thats one of Chapman's claim to fame--at least unofficially on discussion boards they were able to procure some of the top faculty from AFI about 2 years ago Including Bill Dill, Alex Rose, Dezso Magyar, and John Badham... well that and the amazing facility.

And yes we've all been amused that his name rhymes and some point or another.


----------



## Crackery (Dec 14, 2007)

Bill Dill and Alex Rose both still teach at AFI also.  I'm not in cinematography, so I can't speak to how he is in class.  I've only heard good things, though.


----------



## Maseiya (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Winterreverie and Crackery for your help.


----------



## NotaMono (Jan 3, 2008)

To my knowledge, Bill still handles the year one cinematography critique class at AFI, although I do not believe he is still on the faculty at USC (Someone may need to fact check that though).

Bill is an absolute gem when it comes to cinematography education.  He's a walking ASC manual, although at AFI he'll only discuss technical details within the framework of whatever film is being critiqued.  I'm unfamiliar with what kind of classes he runs at Chapman, but you can't really go wrong.

At AFI, because all of the cinematography students are already experienced, he's pretty 'no holds barred.'  I get the feeling he pours excess salt into people's wounds, maybe to toughen them up, maybe for his own kicks, but you shouldn't let that scare you off.

Hope that helps!

Nota "Still audits a class here and there" Mono


----------



## Bill Dill (Mar 10, 2016)

I have never responded to anything written online about me before.  I'm going to now.

I think the worst thing one can think about a teacher is that he pours salt in his students wounds for any reason but particularly that he does this for his own kicks.  This reminds me of that horrible (fictional) teacher in Whiplash.  You can't do quality work based on fear.  All I try to do is to tell students what I see onscreen.  That's all.  I suspect that sometimes sounds harsh to them.  For that I am not happy.  I've tried saying things in a gentler, softer way.  I love how the way the (real life) jazz teacher, Clark Terry teaches in the documentary Keep Keeping' On.  I've found that when I've taught that way, student's subsequent work comes back to me looking the same.  This may have something to do with the fact that Clark Terry is there as his students are performing, where as I only get to talk to mine after the work is over.  I have to make my voice heard while they are on the set, away from me.  That's pretty much all there is to my motivation.  

There is one other thing.  I teach the AFI class from 6 to 9 PM on Friday nights.  I have to compete with Facebook and Instagram and What's App and Vine and Twitter and on and on.  Young people's minds are noisy places.  I have to cut through that cacophony.  I have to find a way to create a "teachable moment" in the middle of chaos.  I do my best to do this with love, even if they don't realize it.

Lastly, I have no respect for any person who enjoys hurting another person.  There's something missing inside such people.  I dearly hope I'm not one of those people.  I would be willing to see it if it could be shown to me.  I hear back from students, years later, about how valuable my class was for them.  When I stop hearing that, I'll quit teaching.

Bill Dill


----------



## Solomon_E (Mar 10, 2016)

Bill Dill said:


> I have never responded to anything written online about me before.  I'm going to now.
> 
> I think the worst thing one can think about a teacher is that he pours salt in his students wounds for any reason but particularly that he does this for his own kicks.  This reminds me of that horrible (fictional) teacher in Whiplash.  You can't do quality work based on fear.  All I try to do is to tell students what I see onscreen.  That's all.  I suspect that sometimes sounds harsh to them.  For that I am not happy.  I've tried saying things in a gentler, softer way.  I love how the way the (real life) jazz teacher, Clark Terry teaches in the documentary Keep Keeping' On.  I've found that when I've taught that way, student's subsequent work comes back to me looking the same.  This may have something to do with the fact that Clark Terry is there as his students are performing, where as I only get to talk to mine after the work is over.  I have to make my voice heard while they are on the set, away from me.  That's pretty much all there is to my motivation.
> 
> ...



That was a wonderful post! Thank you for sharing your perspective here. Your words at the start of your second paragraph, as well as what you mentioned about what you suspect sometimes sounds harsh to students, remind me of something one of my mentors once told me. She was told "she was mean" by a few young storytellers she mentored long before they became nationally best selling authors. I could also tell the fact one of them stopped speaking to her in an abrupt way hurt her. And sadly, those particular authors did not give her credit for teaching them how to make their work sellable, logical, and consistently strong before they ever sold their work, but I will always thank her for what she taught me - and so will many other storytellers who appreciate her honest, direct feedback. She gives the feedback she gives with love and a desire to see promising students learn what they need to learn about a challenging craft, and I am 100% sure you do too. 

Take care and keep teaching! My mentor keeps teaching for the same reason you mentioned in your last paragraph.


----------



## Bill Dill (Mar 10, 2016)

I guess I should mention that I'll now log off and won't visit this website again, so no-one feels intimidated from contradicting what I've said here.  Just thought it might be helpful to hear a teacher's perspective.


----------

